# I love the chevy 4500 ambulance!!!



## paramedichopeful (Jul 27, 2009)

This weekend I got to see a new Chevy C4500 Med. Duty with a Traumahawk (once again my favorite word) mod on it. I went to go get a haircut in prep for my first day of EMT class and find some apparel for off-time. i was in a town about 50 mile away from where I live and was trying to find the mall when I drove by the FD. once I saw what was sitting in the driveway, it took maybe 3 seconds to cross 4 lanes and park myself in the FD's lot. 3 guys were outside washing THE BIGGEST ambulance I have ever seen. I started up there when one of them goes, "Can I help you?". i said, "Oh, I was just driving by and seen this thing out here and just had to check it out". They said, "Well we're the main crew that runs the unit, so if you have any questions just ask us." I ended up socializing for about half an hour before I had the guts to ask them if I could look in the back. When that door swung open, the brightest lights you've ever seen kicked on and flooded the whole back of the ambulance. I was hoping to "get up in there" and look at every inch of it, and it must've showed because they gave me a first rate tour of everything on the unit. After I'd been at the FD for about 2 hours, I decided I'd better go, so I said goodbye to everyone and thanked them for their time. We swapped myspace ID's and are going to create a myspace group just for EMS pros. 

So I got a lot out of that. I made some new friends and got to lay on the stretcher in the bck of the Incredible Hulk's ambulance. I loved how it was set up; just perfect for freakish-ly tall people like me, with everything within reach of the pt. area. And I am going to permanently mount a camera in my truck so that I can always get some pics of the stuff I see. Why is it that the best crap always happens when your camera is at home on the kitchen counter?!


----------



## Cory (Jul 27, 2009)

Yea, the local township FD that patrols all the main streets in my city has about 20-30 of these. I see them non-stop now. They are really nice, but I think the mirrors are kind of ugly. Other than that they are real beauties.

You oughta get a picture sometime


----------



## Dominion (Jul 27, 2009)

Are these the ones that have the airride suspension?  You have to flick the switch in the back to get em to come down?  A local firedepartment uses a similar Chasis I guess, it's a GMC something or other that looks really close to what you said the C4500 was.  It's a center mount, really tall and has a good lay out for stuff.  But the actual vehicle itself is a pile of junk.  They've had nothing but trouble out of them since getting them.  They run two full time trucks and probably 60% of the time one of them is in the shop.  

Terrible ride in the back too.


----------



## emtbill (Jul 27, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> And I am going to permanently mount a camera in my truck so that I can always get some pics of the stuff I see.



Don't do that. It has potential HIPPA violations written all over it.


----------



## karaya (Jul 27, 2009)

emtbill said:


> Don't do that. It has potential HIPPA violations written all over it.


 
It's HIPAA.  And I think he was talking about his personal vehicle.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 27, 2009)

The town I live in has one of these (I think.  Or at least, VERY similar).  Nice looking ambulance.  I got a tour of it from my local FD when I went over to them from the PD to get the rundown on everything.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 27, 2009)

My service just replaced both of their ambulances over the past year with these and there awesome


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2009)

Ford ambulance trump chevy ambulances.


----------



## Aidey (Jul 27, 2009)

I just googled a picture of it, and good grief that is a HUGE ambulance. I would not want to drive that monster in city traffic.


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 27, 2009)

Now, don't get too jealous, paramedichopeful, but here is my ride every third day...







I do have to agree with whoever made the comment about them being in the shop more often then they are on the road though.  That has certainly been true of the three that we have, at least initially.  Mine is the oldest of the three and I think they finally have all of the bugs worked out.  They tend to sway alot more than the smaller trucks, but I absolutely LOVE the turning radius.  We have an ER that 99.9% of the trucks in the city have to make a 3 point turn out of the bay.  This is the only truck I have ever seen, or driven, that can make that turn without having to back up.  It is truly amazing for a vehicle that large.  Ours doesn't seem to ride that bad though, when you compare it to other things that are out on the road.


----------



## Cory (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm jealous. But again, those mirrors are so ugly. I mean, in this picture they don't really stabd out, but in the road they are very noticeable... and huge


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 27, 2009)

Cory said:


> I'm jealous. But again, those mirrors are so ugly. I mean, in this picture they don't really stabd out, but in the road they are very noticeable... and huge



They might be big and ugly, but I actually like them.  I can see so much more in them than in the smaller mirrors you see on the smaller trucks.  While there are countless reasons why I hate going into our reserves, one of the big ones is I have grown to hate those "little" mirrors.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Ford ambulance trump chevy ambulances.



Sasha you just went down a few notches in my book with that comment lol 

Ford= fix or repair daily or found on road dead 


taker your pick lol... Ill take a chevy anyyyyyyyyyy day lol


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

Sail195 said:


> Sasha you just went down a few notches in my book with that comment lol
> 
> Ford= fix or repair daily or found on road dead
> 
> ...



My old company had ford and chevys. The chevys would be in the shop more often. Our oldest ford was 312k miles on it still going strong while chevys with way less mileage was breaking down every week it seemed. Fords also have a better ride.

It really sucked to be on a long distance transport about two hours away and have your truck break down. Happened to me twice, once we had just dropped off a patient, once we were about a block away from the facility and just pushed the patient the rest of the way, then waited for a tow truck to come from our area alllll the way out to us, and then have to sit in a cramped cab with a socially awkward tow truck driver for two hours.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> My old company had ford and chevys. The chevys would be in the shop more often. Our oldest ford was 312k miles on it still going strong while chevys with way less mileage was breaking down every week it seemed. Fords also have a better ride.
> 
> It really sucked to be on a long distance transport about two hours away and have your truck break down. Happened to me twice, once we had just dropped off a patient, once we were about a block away from the facility and just pushed the patient the rest of the way, then waited for a tow truck to come from our area alllll the way out to us, and then have to sit in a cramped cab with a socially awkward tow truck driver for two hours.



Oh man thats noooo fun... I am still sticking to my guns tho chevy is better  lol


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

Sail195 said:


> Oh man thats noooo fun... I am still sticking to my guns tho chevy is better  lol



Chevy is only better for people who've never ridden in a _real_ ambulance.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Chevy is only better for people who've never ridden in a _real_ ambulance.



hahahaha I have driven many many for and chevy front ends when I worked for the bus company (prob the sweetest college Job every btw) and I would by no stretch of the imagination call a ford a superior vehicle  lol


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Chevy is only better for people who've never ridden in a _real_ ambulance.



Oh snap!


----------



## Dominion (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't work for this service but have just seem them operating while visiting.  These are the trucks that they use in Lexington, Ky for the LFD.  I THINK they're internationals but whatever they are they are freaking huge.  Bigger than the C4500.


----------



## redcrossemt (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Chevy is only better for people who've never ridden in a _real_ ambulance.



In the world of private EMS and vans, the Chevys are awful. About half the leg room of the Fords. Entirely awful for backs, necks, and generally painful to sit in for any period of time. I am lucky to be based out of a station and usually sitting in the back when we're driving for any length of time. It's broken down many times, and been in the shop for about as many days as it's been in service. The turning radius is okay, but the sway and roll is ridiculous compared to the Ford vans.

I do like BIG Chevy trucks better, though.


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 29, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I don't work for this service but have just seem them operating while visiting.  These are the trucks that they use in Lexington, Ky for the LFD.  I THINK they're internationals but whatever they are they are freaking huge.  Bigger than the C4500.



Check out the bumper on that second one!  That thing is HUGE!!!  I wonder if they use it to push obstacles out of the way?


----------



## Dominion (Jul 29, 2009)

I didn't quite get that bumper either, if i remember correctly they run 12-15 trucks and it's pretty evenly split between the two designs above.  The pictures don't do them justice, they are freaking monsters.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Ford ambulance trump chevy ambulances.



The ford PowerJoke? pfft can you say Duramax with the Allison 6 speed


----------



## Sail195 (Aug 13, 2009)

KillTank said:


> The ford PowerJoke? pfft can you say Duramax with the Allison 6 speed



Amen I have a sticker on my tool box of a grande that says ford repair kit lol


----------



## reaper (Aug 13, 2009)

KillTank said:


> The ford PowerJoke? pfft can you say Duramax with the Allison 6 speed




Duramax= garbage     Allison=good


----------



## KillTank (Aug 14, 2009)

reaper said:


> Duramax= garbage     Allison=good



Cummins > Duramax > Powerstroke


----------



## paramedichopeful (Aug 15, 2009)

Jesus was a Ford man too- he walked everywhere he went


----------



## paramedichopeful (Aug 15, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Check out the bumper on that second one!  That thing is HUGE!!!  I wonder if they use it to push obstacles out of the way?


the first one is the Freightliner setup, and the second is the International Navistar chassis. I have ridden in both these models, and I must say I was impressed. lots of room, everything's right where you need it, people see them better on the street (no kidding). not THE best, but pretty close. and talk about power and acceleration. really amazing when used for transports that require traveling on the interstate


----------



## KillTank (Aug 15, 2009)

I just want a rig with a cup holder and I will be happy. I'm getting tired of making cup holders out of glove boxes.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 15, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> Jesus was a Ford man too- he walked everywhere he went



Hahahaha! I shall use that one!^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 15, 2009)

KillTank said:


> I just want a rig with a cup holder and I will be happy. I'm getting tired of making cup holders out of glove boxes.



The large rolls of duct tape work better and last longer.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 16, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> The large rolls of duct tape work better and last longer.



I asked our fleet manager If he could provide us with the cheap cup holders from autozone. He got grumpy and told me we Do not need cup holder because we should not be drinking anything in the rig. Yea... like im going to stop at a 7/11 and buy a bottle of water and drink it there. Pfft!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 16, 2009)

KillTank said:


> I asked our fleet manager If he could provide us with the cheap cup holders from autozone. He got grumpy and told me we Do not need cup holder because we should not be drinking anything in the rig. Yea... like im going to stop at a 7/11 and buy a bottle of water and drink it there. Pfft!



Technically he is correct. According to OSHA Federal laws, no food or drink is permitted within an ambulance. Not even lipstick or chapstick that could be exposed.

R/r 911


----------



## KillTank (Aug 16, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Technically he is correct. According to OSHA Federal laws, no food or drink is permitted within an ambulance. Not even lipstick or chapstick that could be exposed.
> 
> R/r 911



I did not know that but it is common sense. crap...:glare:


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 16, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Technically he is correct. According to OSHA Federal laws, no food or drink is permitted within an ambulance. Not even lipstick or chapstick that could be exposed.
> 
> R/r 911



Getting even more technical is the fact that food and drink is allowed in the cab under OSHA statutes, providing the availability to appropriately wash your hands and remove contaminated clothing prior to entry into the cab.

Even deeper is the fact that if your employer fails to allow food in the truck, then they are required under FLSA to either allow you time and place for a meal, or compensate you the time lost. Sadly, too many employers fail to comply and most run with the assumption that their employees are not "up to snuff" on regulations to call them on it.

But then again, what couldn't happen exposure wise in an ambulance. Its a big petri dish on wheels no matter how clean you try to make it........


----------



## KillTank (Aug 16, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> Getting even more technical is the fact that food and drink is allowed in the cab under OSHA statutes, providing the availability to appropriately wash your hands and remove contaminated clothing prior to entry into the cab.
> 
> Even deeper is the fact that if your employer fails to allow food in the truck, then they are required under FLSA to either allow you time and place for a meal, or compensate you the time lost. Sadly, too many employers fail to comply and most run with the assumption that their employees are not "up to snuff" on regulations to call them on it.
> 
> But then again, what couldn't happen exposure wise in an ambulance. Its a big petri dish on wheels no matter how clean you try to make it........



I just want to drink my water or coffee in the morning without worrying about it spilling. I don't plan on having a buffet in the cab.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 16, 2009)

KillTank said:


> I just want to drink my water or coffee in the morning without worrying about it spilling. I don't plan on having a buffet in the cab.



Yeah. Cleaning smoothie off the floor gets old real quick.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 17, 2009)

KillTank said:


> I just want to drink my water or coffee in the morning without worrying about it spilling. I don't plan on having a buffet in the cab.



Then go to autozone, walmart or the like and buy a personal cupholder, problem solved.....................


----------



## Sasha (Aug 17, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> Then go to autozone, walmart or the like and buy a personal cupholder, problem solved.....................



Seems too easy. I don't think it'll work.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 17, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> Then go to autozone, walmart or the like and buy a personal cupholder, problem solved.....................



ehhh they dont pay me enough to buy a personal cup holder


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 17, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> Then go to autozone, walmart or the like and buy a personal cupholder, problem solved.....................



Are you suggesting he outfit his ambulance with unauthorized equipment!? h34r:


----------



## KillTank (Aug 17, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Are you suggesting he outfit his ambulance with unauthorized equipment!? h34r:



Might as well bring my microwave and George Forman Grill. Maybe a entire water cooler


----------

